# Lubricate a spray gun?



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

If you lubricate your spray gun, what type of lubricant do you use? Will WD40 (of course just a tiny drop) work?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jkristia said:


> If you lubricate your spray gun, what type of lubricant do you use? Will WD40 (of course just a tiny drop) work?


:thumbdown:Why would you want to lubricate a spray gun?:blink: About the only moving part in a compressed air spray gun is the trigger.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

My problem is the needle, when I remove it there is a point where it kind of get stuck even though I have cleaned it. 
I found this link http://www.ehow.com/how_7274599_lubricate-auto-paint-guns.html which suggest to "Begin by adding lubricant to the fluid-needle packing, which is located in front of the trigger and behind the nozzle's end" and later suggest Petroleum jelly for lubricant for the spring. I added a bit of jelly to the needle, and now it moves with almost no resistance.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jkristia said:


> My problem is the needle, when I remove it there is a point where it kind of get stuck even though I have cleaned it.
> I found this link http://www.ehow.com/how_7274599_lubricate-auto-paint-guns.html which suggest to "Begin by adding lubricant to the fluid-needle packing, which is located in front of the trigger and behind the nozzle's end" and later suggest Petroleum jelly for lubricant for the spring. I added a bit of jelly to the needle, and now it moves with almost no resistance.


I haven't got any automotive guns, just airless and HVLP (turbine type) and the airless uses the paint itself for cooling and lubrication so it must be sparkly clean when you're done. I do run a glycerine/water mixture through it before putting it away, I suppose that could be considered lubrication. If petroleum jelly works for you and doesn't mess with the finish, go for it.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

what kind of gun do you have?


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

>>what kind of gun do you have? 

just a cheap home depot gun, but I figured the lubrication would be the same for all types of guns.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

they do make a air gun lube, but it's probably a gp type. remember to pull trigger (retracting pin) prior to screwing/unscrewing nozzle parts. you may have a slight burr. maybe try cleaning pin with 4-0 steel wool.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TimPa said:


> they do make a air gun lube, but it's probably a gp type. remember to pull trigger (retracting pin) prior to screwing/unscrewing nozzle parts. you may have a slight burr. maybe try cleaning pin with 4-0 steel wool.


+1... is it a cobalt? I wrap some 2500x around it and make I few passes now and then. Keeps it moving freely

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

It's this on "Husky Pro Multipurpose Airless Paint Sprayer". I think Cobalt is Lowes brand.
I'm happy with the sprayer (for the price), it puts down a really nice even coat of ProClassic and works well with water based polyurethane as well.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jkristia said:


> It's this on "Husky Pro Multipurpose Airless Paint Sprayer". I think Cobalt is Lowes brand.
> I'm happy with the sprayer (for the price), it puts down a really nice even coat of ProClassic and works well with water based polyurethane as well.


I dunno where they get the "airless" descriptor from, it clearly asks for 50 or 80 psi depending on the mode. 

Interesting gun though, what is the CFM consumption?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pretty soon there will be a "paintless" gun...just wait-n-see. Wait...I've got one when it's empty.:laughing:










 







.


----------



## Spence (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds like you already have it worked out. A tiny drop of any kind of oil wont hurt anything, especially if it gets the needle working properly again! Since its airless you could even try using the throat seal to see if its viscous enough to keep it moving freely.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

>>what is the CFM consumption?
Not sure, but my harbor freight compressor (2hp, 8gallon) compressor can easily drive it, and that compressor is only rated at 5.5CFM/40psi. It will run out of steam if I empty a full cup nonstop, e.g. when I clean it, but for my use the compressor is fine.


----------

